# Keto - First week weigh in



## lxm

I started Keto Sunday evening.

3 weeks ago weighed 15 stone 7lbs (218lbs) and managed to get down to 14 stone 7lbs (204lbs) with non keto low carb diet, read about keto and decided to move onto it

Start weight 14stone 6lbs (202lbs) Last night for the first time my body felt slightly 'unwell' or in some sort of shock... Sore arm muscles, Went to bed and woke up this morning slightly recovered from that ill feeling... Decided to weigh myself and came in at 13stone 8lbs (190lbs)

I weighed myself yesterday and was sitting at 14stone exactly but it appears overnight when i noticed my bodychange (soreness, tiredness) that ive dropped 6lbs! and onver a 5 day period in total 12lbs... I take it most of this will be waterweight ?

I havent even hit the gym yet as part of my weightloss plan, but im starting to think that there will be no way i could manage cardio/weights on this diet in regards to energy levels and muscle recovery ?

Once i start a workout i will post up here, and will edit in diet later on today.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Have you got enoug fat in your diet, the only time i got achey n drained on keto is when i let my fats get too low and so body wasnt getting enough energy.


----------



## lxm

Fat as in cheeses etc ? Probably not... ill need to top up with baby bells or something through out the day


----------



## crampy

^ Fat as in good fats.nuts,peanut butter,fish,evoo e.t.c Keto diets are based on fat and protein


----------



## Thunderstruck

i found if i got really tired and lethargic at work due to not being focussed enough on eating regularly id have a swig out of the olive oil bottle and would feel better almost instantly, tasted gross but did the trick and made me want to focus better in future.


----------



## crampy

Yeh it does taste pretty bad on its own but i love adding evoo to my foods


----------



## lxm

thanks for that tip guys, cals have been pretty low.... probably <1400 but im never hungry anymore... and seem to get filled up very quickly.... thus cannot eat the 2000+cals

Now sitting at 13stn 7lbs since the start of the thread.... Time to start some cardio to get the rest of the fat shifted!

had a carb meal today... first time since i began, Mexican Bandit Baguette from Greggs (hardly a big carb up).. quite a weird/ closed / chocking feeling on throat when swallowing the bread... like it couldnt fit down!


----------



## lxm

Just had an indian curry - achari tikka dish (pickle, onion, etc) with no rice or bread.... Damn i feel bloated + full and sleepy after it!


----------



## lxm

now 13stone 5lbs....... Noticed an amount of bodyfat gone from chest already... no cravings for any carbs!


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done... I am currently doing the dreaded keto lol (worth it tho)

My first day was really hard but I seem to be better today...


----------



## Guest

Correct me if I am wrong but in Keto u can have any sorts of fats: saturated fats, unsat.. ect ect


----------



## lxm

Thanks Yummy..

I take it your goal is also to become yum ?  Im not even sure if im in ketosis or not because im not really eating enough protien/fats... My diet is pretty much carb free, only eating meats and fish, along with cheese and veg (broccolli) Max cals im eating a day is 1500 or so... I have little to no appetitte.

I'll need to plan a more structured diet with macros within the next week though, - At the moment ill just eat when im hungry... say two chicken thighs... half a bag of broccolli.. then later two egg scrambled and some cheese...

Im going to buy my food early week, weigh it all out and put into freezerbags for set meals so that im getting the proper amounts and know im hitting my macros!

Will keep updated, but trousers are already far to big for me! pitty i dont have the cash to go on a shopping spree at the moment!

For motivation i have a lovely pic of a favourite lady on my wall... she keeps me going!


----------



## lxm

25/08/11 - Start weight 14stone 6lbs

14/09/11 - Current weight 13stn 1lb

total lost in 20 days - 1stn 5lbs

This is the lightest i have been for maybe 5 years! It certainly is all about the diet, I just never had the motivation before to change, Now the way i am eating, feels 'normal' im never hungry and eatting small amounts... and weight is still dropping off! Noticing fatloss around hips and chest, these areas stand out and are very noticable.

Do we need carbs long term ? im eating clean with zero carbs atm.. I was looking at a long term clean eat diet with wholegrains in it (the odd bit of rice, bran) no package foods etc along with cardio x3 and weights, because in the back of my head im telling myself that maybe its good t ohave a little wholegrain/bran etc


----------



## Kneller

Brilliant results mate! I'm starting Keto at the weekend and I'm pretty nervous to be honest!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

wow good stuff i tryed it but it wore me down and give up , wheres the photos man


----------



## lxm

> Wow! great results, keep it up! whats your workout routine?


Thanks everyone... Im really thinking i should have taken pictures etc... one thing i have done is take mesurements before i started but sadly took no pics... Maybe I'll take some pics from now on to show my transformation when it slowly happens!

Ive done zero exercise... No cardio and not even looked at a workout routine yet..... oops I was 'suppose' to start when i made this thread but instead found lots of excuses to miss the gym! Really because i have no clue about how to do certain weight lifts... what weight to start off with and affraid ill look like a numpty 'gym noob'

Im guessing that when i do begin cardio and lifting weight that my weight will fall off even quicker than now ?



> wow good stuff i tryed it but it wore me down and give up , wheres the photos man


You really dont want to see photos anyway, ive ruined my stomach from childhood obesity... Heaviest topping 17 stone when i was 16-17... thinking back i had a huge belly and even now ive got quite a bit of loose skin/overhang! its going t obe really hard work to get that flat and solid! Maybe 6-8 months time ?



> Brilliant results mate! I'm starting Keto at the weekend and I'm pretty nervous to be honest!


Dont be! The first few days are quite hard, but after that you will have zero carb cravings... or sugar cravings, All i can say is make the meals different and exciting! maranade meat in lemon juice and spicies before grilling.. add spinach, feta cheese etc to dishes to make them taste good.. Dont forget to treat yourself every week... I've had a greggs pasty.... and not felt guilty.. had an indian with a 1/4 portion of rice and salad again, and it has not effected my weightloss, infact i cant believe how much ive changed, in regards to eating 'clean' but treating myself to one meal as a treat... where-as before i would have these treats on a daily basis and not appreciate them! I dont think i could go back to eating heaps on junk now anyway, my skin is much clearer... and i feel ive more energy natrually (not from coffee etc) I was drinking alot of green tea but i felt this started to give me a few mood swings, and a little bit to jittery/anxiety so have cut it out alltogether.

eggs.... well hope you enjoy them..............


----------



## gaz_0001

Thanks for sharing LXM, nice to see you getting such good results from the diet, and also good to see one that actually been updated...most seem to start the thread then disappear after a week!

As a rough guide you can almost say that a calorie defecit of 500 cals (Whether created through diet or exercise), can lead to around 1lb of weight lost per week.

So, if you were to introduce some exercise then you would definately shift the extra weight quicker.

This is quite interesting:

Calories Burned in 60mins

500 cals - Weight Lifting, Intense

300 cals - Weight Lifting, Half Hearted

600 cals - Rowing Machine, Moderate Pace

350 cals - Sex

or more importantly,

35 cals - Sex for 6 minutes!


----------



## lxm

Cheers for that! Starting cardio this lunchtime.. heading off now, going to leave the workout routine out untill i can structre one.

Edit ; 30 mins on treadmill today.. Whoaaaa was buzzing after it, actually felt good... set me up for rest of day feeling a little macho and 'feel good'

Chick at work told me im looking good which is a massive confidence boost! yes!


----------



## lxm

Right, seemed to have stopped at 13stn 1-3lb

Suppose its time to get hitting the gym....


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> 25/08/11 - Start weight 14stone 6lbs
> 
> 14/09/11 - Current weight 13stn 1lb
> 
> total lost in 20 days - 1stn 5lbs


29/09/11- current weight 12st 10lbs

total lost 35 days - 1stn 10lbs!

Kinda plateauing......


----------



## Thunderstruck

well done so far dude!! are you defo sticking with keto or you gonna switch it to ckd and have a refeed day to boost metabolism back up? could work a treat if your cals have been that low for a while now!

keep it up tho buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tom90

I've been on it for 3 weeks, gone from 98.9kg to 92.4kg yesterday

Done fasted cardio a few times. Don't get me wrong I have a massive appetite normally but on this diet I'm literally forcing myself to eat

If you like rice you can shred cauliflower and microwave it and it tastes and has the texture of rice 

http://livinlavidalowcarb.com/blog/?p=2292

Check out that blog for some awesome recipes

Particularly cauliflower pizza recipes, you can eat a massive pizza without feeling guilty at all


----------



## lxm

Thunderstruck said:


> well done so far dude!! are you defo sticking with keto or you gonna switch it to ckd and have a refeed day to boost metabolism back up? could work a treat if your cals have been that low for a while now!
> 
> keep it up tho buddy :thumb:


Hello! Ive no idea... But as Mr-Ponting stated also im finding it really hard to eat... i could litterally have a couple of tins of tuna, half a block of cheese and 50-100g of pecan nuts and that would do me for the whole day.... less than 1000cals... which i know isnt too good but i have zero appetite!

Max cals per day for the past 40 days has been probably 1400.... so you reccomend CKD ? how would this effect my weight loss and kick start more fat burning ?

Also to add... I dont think ive *ever* been in ketosis because ive got none of the side efffects that i had from a year ago when i tried out the keto diet and stuffed myself with a v high fat diet ... the smelly pee... Smelly breath... generally smelling bad... Im certainly not eating enough fats to be in keto... So i think im just on a super low carb/ cal defict diet!

Any tips or pointers from anyone ? ive still not started any workouts or cardio yet.... But im starting to feel like i need and want to get active... and my body will certainly need some sort of workout to improve shape.

Starting to get comments from people saying im looking slim and have lost lots of weight which is good... and people telling me i dont need to loose anymore... Pitty im about 30% bf at 12stn 10lbs, 6ft!

Cheers

LXM


----------



## lxm

just had a week of alcohol and carbs... after a week away to portugal! (breads,rice etc) gone from 12stn 10lbs up to 13stn! only 4lb weight gain. and new clothes still fitting with room to spare!

Just made a meal plan for this week, weighing out all food and counting cals.... I need a fatloss weightlift bodyworkout now... anyone with any links to any workouts which are good for fatloss ? remembering ive never lifted before..


----------



## mark22

Lift heavy. No such thing as a fat loss workout when it comes to lifting in my opinion. It's about muscle preservation.


----------



## lxm

Picked a generic 5x5.

Started yesterday along with cardio, weights I'll need to practice the lifts! Feel daft like I don't really know how to do the form correctly... Suppose practise! How do I know what's 'heavy' legs yesterday.. Wow didn't realise I could hurt thisuch! When walking home felt like I weighed about 0.1lb !! Funny sedation

Cardio - can't believe how unfit I am - well I can! Four years of not doing anything directly! After five mins on treadmill organs were killing me, bpm. Up at 190... Doing One min sprint one recover

Seriously looking at picking up some complex carbs. Bran brown rice etc and dropping some fat intake as suffering pretty bad with moods / depression past few days and can only link to diet

Down to 12stn 10lbs, can no longer get a handful of theman boobs and trainer reckons I'm going to have a great chest/ upper by looks of things already.... He says v good genetics..? No idea but I can see a cover model under this fat!!

Lxm


----------



## Joew22

U seem to be doing well lad. I only just heard keto still don't really understand it like. Am 25 5ft 11 an 14st 7 an wanna lose weight this seems like a gd one to. I work away alot so I'm hotels mon - fri gym it weekend. Any advise on were to start ? Cheerw


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> 29/09/11- current weight 12st 10lbs
> 
> total lost 35 days - 1stn 10lbs!
> 
> Kinda plateauing......


25/08/11 - Start weight : 14stone 6lbs

01/11/11 Current weight :12stn 5lbs!

Total lost now 2stn 1lb

Weight is really falling off now - As in 'FAT'

Starting to see a nice V when looking at back.... Dropped from 38 size trousers to 36! - Today offically my 36 size trousers are way too big and need to go shopping for 34's.... Im kicking myself though bought 2 pairs of trousers and 3 shirts from next roughly 4 weeks ago.... now all are really unfitted and baggy... and the lot cost me £120! just tried on medium size shirts etc today and look great, fitted! pitty i dont have another £120 to kit out the wardrobe again.

Stomach / love handles still very flabby and fatty... can pinch2-3 inches still with ease so still long way to go! but people starting to say it looks like im wasting away.... when should i stop the cut/fat loss and start trying to put on some muscle ? i personally still think ive got a good while yet still cutting/fat loss!

but would like to hear from people what the long term plan shoulds be, i.e. when to stop cutting and start looking at stopping the cal deficit etc!

LXM


----------



## lxm

quick run down of diet.....

MEAL1: 2000mg CLA, 2000mg Omega3, 100g mushrooms, 40g spinach, 2tbls EVOO ----- 273kcals, 27g fat, 1.8g protien

MEAL2; 30g almonds ----------------------------------------------------------------170kcals, 15g fat, 2g carbs, 6g protien

MEAL3; 200g turkey breast (chili,ginger,garlic) 125g broccoli, 2000mg CLA, 2000mg Omega 3--------------363kcals, 8g fat 65g protien

MEAL4; 30g almonds ----------------------------------------------------------------170kcals 15g fat, 2g carbs, 6g protien

MEAL 5;200g turkey breast (chili,ginger,garlic), 125g broccoli---------------------------------------------363kcals, 8g fat 65g protien

cals for CLA/Omega3 not counted.

total kcals 1169, 73g fat, 143g protien, carbs under 10g

hmmm should I be upping this ? First time ive actually sat down and worked out a daily intake... Doesnt look too good for 6ft 173lb male... I honestly thought it was more.. no wonder im a grumpy bastard at work! WOuld increasing this to say 1800-2000 kcals still have a fatloss effect ? Ive just started a 5x5 3 day workout plan on this diet... where should i add extra cals for the workout.. which I do Am.

Cheers


----------



## xkrdan

mate one thing with keto as well is that it does take a couple of days to get into a strong ketosis so you may feel a little bit groggy for a couple of days as thats just your body changing its energy fuel source as you normally were most using carbohydrates, i did and still am doing moderate fats on my keto with higher protein and i feel fine i little tired due to lack of sleep being a student but otherwise same as any other day.

and the first weigh in you lose water weight mate.


----------



## lxm

Thanks but if you read back i already know / other members have shared that info... ive been on the lifestyle for about 12 weeks now.... Was looking for advice relating to my latest post!


----------



## xkrdan

lxm said:


> Thanks but if you read back i already know / other members have shared that info... ive been on the lifestyle for about 12 weeks now.... Was looking for advice relating to my latest post!


sorry fella i didnt read all the posts! but imo i wouldnt do the strength training as its going to be harder on recovery im simply doing hypertrophy if not hypertrophy why not do 20 reps but making sure you are struggling at the last 3 reps and really mate to preserve muscle your supposed to do SSCV not HIIT cardio but well done on the results...

and yes i think your calories are too low bud! you see i know 2 versions of the keto diet the one most people do on here high fat moderate protein but i do the dave palumbo version which is high protein moderate fat. i would choose one of the two either up your protein to 1gram to lb of bodyweight or up your fat intake and stay at that protein level pal.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I would not bring the carbs back in yet mate, i would recommend the refeed day each week and up your fat slightly during the strict days, if your getting grumpy etc up your fat by having bit of evoo on your grub and that should help.

You have done amazing so far, inspirational in fact.

Now you are exercising too you need to up cals a bit or you will end up crashing and burning, fuel your body and it will carry on letting go of the fat, starve it and it will hold onto it like a ****.

Will more than likely be starting ckd again for the 4-6 week before xmas as have lost a stone but want to lose another and ckd worked brilliantly for me before, or i might just carb cycle.....decisions decisions.

keep it up mate. :thumb:


----------



## lxm

Thanks for above advice thunder, past 4-5 days I've added in carbs (breads, takeaway) and I've actually visibly lost around waist and hips, certainly noticing visual fatloss changes now where as it was only changes on the scales! Looking slot fuller and " healthier?" after that 4-5 day car up with no added lbs gain. Back onto Keto toMoro with refeeds once a week, have a few pictures I've found of me at 15 stone and now at 12 St 5 will post up tommo


----------



## SeventhSin

Well done Lxm.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## JimmyBe

I'm Currently on a CKD too, just came to the end of my 3rd week, Starting at 15 stone (210 lbs) 19%bf, now down to 14 stone (196lbs) 15% BF, planning on continuing until im 13 stone 10% bf or around there. Lost 7 lbs in the first week, 3 in the second, then had a carb up day after a depletion workout, and lost 4 lbs this week :thumb: Couldn't really ask for better results tbh.

Some days in the gym drag on, but some days are great and i go up weights, i currently do a 3 day split routine, then a carb depletion workout saturday night, followed by an epic carb up meal last thing, where i shovel piles of food into my face. I done the first 2 weeks without a carb up, now i plan on doing it once a week.

Cardio wise, i walk alot of places, and my work keeps my on my feet alot. I spent the first week waking up and going for a 40 minute walk before eating breakfast, but i just cant fit that into my schedule at the moment, so i occasionally go for an hour brisk walk/jog (mainly walk) every other day or so.

I take multivitamins, Psyllum Husk fibre supplements either twice or 3 times a day depending whether i remember (lol), and a cheap metabolism boosting supplement, £6.60 from Asda, no idea if it works, but its cheap so might aswell.

My diet during the week consists of Eggs, Cheddar, Mozarella, Edam cheese, Bacon, Full Fat Mayo, Olive Oil, Lettuce and Cucumber, Broccoli, Chicken Breast, Tuna, Pepperoni, and nuts.

I usually just eat dry roasted salted peanuts, but dont have too many as the carbs arent too great in them

I may be starting a 6 week cycle of Anavar at some point this week, so let you all know what kind of difference it makes


----------



## mark22

I had good results on ckd, went from 13 stone 3 to 11 stone 8. But now 4 weeks after stopping i'm back up to 12 stone 9. A lot more of me is muscle now and obviously most of that increase is water but it can be a little disconcerting. Workouts are definitely better after carbs though. Creatine probably adds to the water weight.

Stick to it though, it taught me a lot about dieting and my body and lets be fair, eating meat and cheese all day isn't hard.


----------



## lxm

Ok... Who am i kidding....

Not been to the gym at all.

Not carried out any weights or cardio.

its the only way im going to get into shape, and to get the body I want.... For me so that I feel good, have lots of confidence... get attention ( a little ;P) and a live better quality of life.

But im not going.... im not getting any further forward and i keep putting it off! because my fitness level is litterally at 0.. ive never done cardio before in my life.. and i dont know how to carry out these weight exercises in the routines!

help help help! its nearly the end of the year.. and i could have been at least 8 weeks into a transformation, bodyworkout and cardio daily! but i havent bothered my ****!


----------



## Milky

lxm said:


> Ok... Who am i kidding....
> 
> Not been to the gym at all.
> 
> Not carried out any weights or cardio.
> 
> its the only way im going to get into shape, and to get the body I want.... For me so that I feel good, have lots of confidence... get attention ( a little ;P) and a live better quality of life.
> 
> But im not going.... im not getting any further forward and i keep putting it off! because my fitness level is litterally at 0.. ive never done cardio before in my life.. and i dont know how to carry out these weight exercises in the routines!
> 
> help help help! its nearly the end of the year.. and i could have been at least 8 weeks into a transformation, bodyworkout and cardio daily! but i havent bothered my ****!


Firstky even Arnie said " everyone has to have there first day back in the gym " and trust me mate l have had many occasions where doing fu*k all was the easier option.

Re the exercises find something you like doing, my own current preference is the stair climber, no impact and a decent session.

If you want to use the wieghts do high reps light weight, as little as possible rest between sets.

Get on Youtube mate works for me everytime...

:thumbup1:


----------



## lxm

25/08/11 - Start weight : 14stone 6lbs

02/12/11 Current weight :12stn 2lbs

Ive lost 32lbs in the space of 12 weeks! Whoaa never thought I would be saying that!   gone from 40-38 trouser to a 34 also! and Xl-L shirts to M size!

I thought when i was starting that once i hit 12stn 7lbs - 13 stn that would be me alright at an ideal weight, but even now at 12stn 2lbs I can still pinch 4inches + of flab around stomach/love handles so a long way to go yet, Im thinking may6be 11stone - 11stn 7lbs might be a weight where this fat will go ?

Apparently my LBM is 138lbs.... and an ideal weight should be around 154lbs... at 6ft that seems a little too low ?? apparently at the moment im around 19% bf being 33lbs of fat on my frame!

One thing ive noticed... after losing all this weight im tiny... i.e. arms are very skinny etc so im going to have alot of work with a bulk + lifting once i rid this fat! but boy am I starting to feel good about myself after a life of being obese!

Ive found a few pictures of me at 16-17 stone... one at 15 stone... and will take a picture of current once i find my camera leads! Give me a few days!


----------



## lxm

Ok, Some pictures. Do excuse the horrid body in the past, and copious amounts of body fat! Hence the reason my doing this!

1-Heaviest I was at was around 17 stone (240lbs) back in may 2009...

2-Second heaviest, First picture October 2010 sitting at roughly 15 stone 6lbs (216lbs)

3(attached pic)-Only picture I have (from 10 Feb 2011) which is the closest I looked when starting the keto diet (25 August 2011) at 14 stone 6lbs (202lbs)

4-Last two pictures from today (7 December 211) sitting at 12stone 4lbs (172lbs)

Can anyone give me BF% estimations from the three stages of photos ? As you can see still alot of BF left to shift! not half way near yet.


----------



## JimmyBe

Great work dude! the belly droop went down really well in the 2 stone loss! At a guess i would say your somewhere between 16 and 20% BF, but could be heavily wrong lol.


----------



## mark22

Bf isn't too high now but you need some muscle there. Shouldn't be too hard now you have the discipline. Same bf with a stone of muscle should make you quite happy. Eat right and train hard for 6 months I'd say.


----------



## Marrsy86

Some good results there mate, making me consider Keto in the new year.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Yeah my belly was stupidly flat on keto!!! Ahh i miss them days!!! Only thing was the second i touched carbs belly came back !


----------



## atlant1s

well done mate. keep going!


----------



## Hendrix

Energy levels were probably due to not enough fats mate.

Fat percentage should be a lot higher than protein.


----------



## lxm

So I should continue cutting but start adding in weights now ton-add muscle? Going to stick with keto but going to lock it down 100% with measured macros to getthw full effect as I have been on a more "low carb" what shall I cut down to? 160lbs? I.e before I start focusing more on building myself up from scratch

Thanks


----------



## JimmyBe

Are you currently doing a full keto diet? if so you should switch to carb cycling CKD, once a week eat around 300 grams of carbs, to restore your glycogen to your muscles so you have fuel to do weights, it will also boost your lipid levels, which can restore your metabolism, so you will end up burning even more fat! i usually full on keto from sunday to friday, then saturday i stay low carb until the end of the day, go to the gym and do a full body carb depletion workout, then eat basically whatever i like (usually cookies, cereal, pizza), and im still losing usually 4 lbs a week (weighing myself saturday morning) and have fairly adequate energy in the gym. I usually get back into ketosis by tuesday.

160 lbs would be a good target to aim for, and if you start doing weights, hopefully most of the weight lost would be fat, sparing your muscle, aslong as your getting a good amount of protein!

Do you get cravings often? i literally dream about eating donuts, cookies, and muffins haha


----------



## lxm

Thanks for above, no cravings.... Although if I'm feeling down

Or I get a session of anxiety I'll comfort eat!

Just had a really rough3 hours at work today with anxiety, first time I've had asession like that for maybe two months.. Crippling!and just stuffed my face with macaroni and steak pies, had aplenty of fatsand protiens this morning so no idea why yeas feeling so depressed! Now I've just ruined a few days work!


----------



## JimmyBe

Don't get too down about cheating, if you dont carb up regularly, its likely that the carbs will be stored as glycogen instead of straight to fat and any weight gain in the next day or 2 will be water, although it will most likely have knocked you out of ketosis, which will take you a few days to get back into. Speed the process up by doing low intensity cardio possibly fasted before breakfast, and have a really low carb day tomorrow


----------



## lxm

168lbs now!

Thinking im starting to go 'skinny fat' ??

Looking for some direction now, At gym tomorro, have a basic month weight workout planned to see where it takes me, alogn with 20 mins cardio each day!


----------



## kev1

does dropping carbs 100% effect test levels???


----------



## lxm

166lbs this morning! ketostik shows im in light ketosis.

off to gym for the start of my beginners workout and cardio!

No idea if keto decreases test, maybe someone else can answer


----------



## kev1

ok mate was just wondering


----------



## lxm

Out the game (gym wise) untill after xmas!

sore arm from slipping on ice


----------



## Tassotti

You can train legs


----------



## Tom90

Tassotti said:


> You can train legs


LOL!


----------



## lxm

Okay after a month of carbing on the usual 'rubbish day to day food' Im back to re-start this war!

Believe it or not after quite alot of dirty eating (packaged sandwiches, curry, takeaway, chips,crispts, fizzy juice) ive not put on any weight and my belly hang is reducing even more! and hips etc are reducing in fat!

I think the month or so of carbs will have done wonders for another keto blitz! As i really was plateauing! Well lets see! Will update in 7 days

Todays weight 11stone 12lbs

Todays breakfast : x2scoop Whey

Todays lunch : x2 egg ommlette + spinach + 150g turkey breast cooked.

snack: x1 whey, 30g almonds

Dinner, 4 mackrel strips, broccoli


----------



## mark22

It sounds like your metabolism has increased nicely, hence no weight gain, and things should get easier now. Main thing is to not let things get out of hand when reintroducing carbs but when you're not gaining much fat and your strength starts rocketing it's hard not to want everything in sight I know. You're under 12 stone anyway so you can't have much fat left.

Keep it up!


----------



## lxm

Certainly think you are right about the Increase in metabolism! The plateu was bad.. but when i added tons of carbs no weight gain! SCORE! - Hopefuly its like a reset, but if I can get the same weightloss like I did back 5 months ago when started it would really make the BF% drop fast and notice a huge difference fast!

Mark... thats what I dont get.. I have ALOT of fat left... Compared to pictures of guys at 170 who are really cut... Im 166 with a ton of fat! Especially when sitting at 6ft.. I reckon i could easily drop to 155 and only then start to see shape and definition.


----------



## mark22

Maybe you need a better routine? Anything revolving around compound movements like 5:3:1 look it up. Less is more when you do the right exercise. You need to be doing and progressing on squats, deadlifts, bent over rows and bench as a base.


----------



## lxm

Its because ive not started the routine yet.. :whistling:

ive never lifted Or done much cardio... So imagine if i got off my a4se... how much id probably loose!


----------



## lxm

3rd day backpack on Keto

Massive depression headaches. Blahh


----------



## lxm

Highest level of ketosis ever! And only done 3 days very bizarre! Never

Got this deep into ketosis in the previous months


----------



## lxm

Ditching keto for now, But after lean bulk this will be my choice for a cut!


----------



## JimmyBe

i started keto again last monday after a month of dieting with carbs, i missed the 'refeed days'  cant wait until next tuesday when im carbing up all day like a fat cvnt!


----------



## ticmike

I bottled out of keto last year as i didnt think i could be strict enough, but this years different, im going to cut a bit longer like i am and then in March think about Keto.

So keep updating mate and getting your great results, its great reading.


----------



## lxm

Hey Dan

you are right... Im not ready to bulk yet... Especially if you have seen my latest pics.. im no where near even seeing any definition yet! Back on keto today.... Got my diet plan set up.

Are you running a deficit on keto ? or maintenence ? Any idea if fatloss would still be effective at maint cals ?

Current pics btw.. Anyone got a bf% for me ?


----------



## JimmyBe

16%bf looks about right to me, coming from being overweight your fat distrebution will be different to someone who was already at 16% body fat so it can be hard to judge. I had to drop into single digit body fat% before my belly and moobs were completely gone, but everywhere else was incredibly defined! its incredibly frustrating


----------



## biglbs

That is superb going,do you sleep ok/awake ok?


----------



## Slater8486

Hi guys, I have been running the Keto for three weeks now, started at 12.4 and am about 11.7 in the mornings. I am looking miles more toned but am not restricting the amount of protein am eating.

My friends tell me in the gym that my shoulders and arms have got bigger but am still losing the weight from the hips and stomach. Tops abs are showing through great now. Just need to incorporate some HIIT training to really burn some fat and increse the time it takes to get mint abs. Belly button abs are hard to get too!! I know these are going to take some serious working out and time.

I have been finding this diet easy and also did my first carb up after two weeks rather then 1 and felt extremely sluggish after it. I could quite easily go without carbs all together. Any one else have this same effect after carbing up..? I have more energy in Ketosis, especially mental energy.

Sorry also any one find it hard to sleep at first..?


----------



## lxm

> 16%bf looks about right to me, coming from being overweight your fat distrebution will be different to someone who was already at 16% body fat so it can be hard to judge. I had to drop into single digit body fat% before my belly and moobs were completely gone, but everywhere else was incredibly defined! its incredibly frustrating


Tell me anout it! At my height and weight i cant believe ive still got quite a bit of fat going on - Like you said hips/moobs and stomach! Think ill aim for single digits too, then finally have that definition!



> *That is superb going,do you sleep ok/awake ok?*


*
*

*
*Im taking ZMA supp and sleep like a baby.. and awaken re-freshed, Before zma had ALOT of trouble sleeping!


----------



## lxm

Back on the keto wagon...... 3 days and now in medium to strong ketosis according to these ketostix.....

Actually feeling really good... no lethargic stuff or the 'keto flu' like last time... strange!

Watch this space... my most productive month yet.... 

11/02/12 (first day back into ketosis) - 168lbs


----------



## JimmyBe

> Tell me anout it! At my height and weight i cant believe ive still got quite a bit of fat going on - Like you said hips/moobs and stomach! Think ill aim for single digits too, then finally have that definition!


Hello mate i just read Lyle Mcdonalds 'The Stubborn Fat Solution'. In it he states that men dont actually have stubborn fat, just fat in 'problem areas' that goes last when arms etc go first, and its all down to patience. But women have really stubborn fat that are incredibly resistant to fat loss and hugely effected by insulin levels. So good for us, bad for the chicks! its worth a read  quite long though (96 pages or so).

Back to keto, ive been on it since last monday but had a cheat day last wednesday (10 days in) and have been craving everything under the sun! i want some fruit pastels atm how random lol.

Keep us posted after a week in


----------



## chambers9k

I hate nuts and peanut butter. Hope I'm not doomed to fail on keto :/


----------



## JimmyBe

chambers9k said:


> I hate nuts and peanut butter. Hope I'm not doomed to fail on keto :/


I rarely eat either. Mainly eggs, chicken, tuna, bacon, cheese, olive oil, full fat mayo, fibrous salads (baby spinach and crunchy veg mainly), vinegar, and whey protein isolate. I only eat nuts (almonds mainly) if im in a rush and need to take something out!


----------



## monsta

This is quite interesting:

Calories Burned in 60mins

500 cals - Weight Lifting, Intense

300 cals - Weight Lifting, Half Hearted

600 cals - Rowing Machine, Moderate Pace

350 cals - Sex

or more importantly,

35 cals - Sex for 6 minutes!


----------



## JimmyBe

i find that whilst on clen, and alcohol (drunk as ****) i just burn 35 calories of frustration without a bit of viagra!


----------



## lxm

25/08/11 - 202lbs (start weight)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

Back on the train! Yesssssss. Come on 160lbs!


----------



## JimmyBe

nice one chap!


----------



## lxm

25/08/11 - 202lbs (start weight)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

27/02/12 - 164lbs

For the past two weeks ive struggled to get deep into ketosis... only showing light pink of sticks (1.5-2.0) and been losing zero on the scales... had a carb up on saturday and yesterday both days and ended up dropping 2lbs... This seems to be a trend for me... not losing any weight, then when I carb up... the weight drops.

Strange anyone have any reason behind it ?


----------



## JimmyBe

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/of-whooshes-and-squishy-fat.html could be something to do with this?


----------



## lxm

Thanks for that.... After reading seems to make sence... 14 days with Zero carbs.... 0 lbs loss.... Then a two day carb up and 2lbs drop right off.... and just weighed myself there, another 1lb off today... Bizzare! the 'tiny' remainder of my belly is almost gone... just an inch or so of that 'squishy fat' that can be pinched.. and it feels like little marbles under the skin!


----------



## lxm

Been feeling as good as ever on the non carb diet, Also forgot to mention been doing a basic push/pull/legs for the past 14 days, along with 20 min cardio every night, Starting to look leaner now...flabby/loose skin is going quickly... and looking slightly more built, although maybe not that quick....

25/08/11 - 202lbs (start weight)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

27/02/12 - 164lbs

29/02/12 - 166lbs..


----------



## Tassotti

Great going so far mate.

What are your daily calories and have you reduced them at all?


----------



## lxm

Hi Tassotti.... thanks very much! Since august 2011, starting at 202lbs ive pretty much ate 1800-2000cals per day.. and the weightloss seems steady enough, although the past 2 months since newyear ive only lost a couple of lbs..Oops! so maybe im needing to tighten it down to 1500-1600?

Looking to get torso/chest/ab definition before I stop the cut.. so maybe 9-10% BF ?Like I said above, been pretty sloppy and lazy since newyear.. and made very little progress in terms of scale figures, Hopefuly the next 8 weeks nailing the diet strictly and carrying out cardio and weights will take me to the defined cut, then ill begin building up.

Still carrying a good amount of fat on stomach, moob/nipple area lower back and sides... so these are also part of my aim with the cut!


----------



## Fiction

Great work lxm, I was wondering how much exercise you did? I'm currently doing an hour cardio everyday and weights 4 times a week, It's really kicking the **** out of me and feel like I probably don't need to work out so much to get good results while doing keto. Also did you have any carb ups or cheat meals while on this?


----------



## lxm

Honestly, walking for 20 minutes a day to the bus stop and back... That's the only cardio, and only started weights within the last 10 days.

Carb ups - first two weeks on keto nothing, hen after that once a week, usually for

Me every Friday... An Indian takeaway!


----------



## Fiction

Maybe I'll cut down on the cardio abit then, also can't wait till next friday to eat some carbs finally.


----------



## Grosey

LXM, I am basically in EXACTLY the same situation as you. Was a proper fatty, 18.5stone! Currently down to 13st8ish but still so much fat!!!!

Your photos could almost be me, moobs, belly, hips and lower back. Like others have said I guess its just going to take some serious dieting, strip absolutely everything right off and then start again - punishment for all those years of pies I guess?!

I'm also doing Keto at the moment, around 2000kals. Not sure if this is enough of a defecit, on a regular high protein/low fat/low carb diet I can easily eating around 1300kcals a day (a much bigger defecit!)

I'm wondering whether you guys feel the benefits of Ketosis outweigh having a bigger calorie defecit on a different diet. (I know ideally you would do Keto on 1300kcals, but thats next to no actual amount of food with all the fat calories!)


----------



## lxm

25/08/11- 202lbs (start weight)

01/09/11 - 189lbs

06/09/11 - 187lbs

14/09/11 - 183lbs

29/09/11- 178lbs

01/11/11- 173lbs

02/12/11- 170lbs

(LAZY XMAS PERIOD)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

03/03/12 - 164lbs

Intresting reading your post mate, totally agree that because we have come from being extremely overweight out fat distribution is fhked up and even at our weights still have all the proble areas, looks like I'm going to have to strip right down to a silly weight to shift it.


----------



## lxm

25/08/11- 202lbs (start weight)

01/09/11 - 189lbs

06/09/11 - 187lbs

14/09/11 - 183lbs

29/09/11- 178lbs

01/11/11- 173lbs

02/12/11- 170lbs

(LAZY XMAS PERIOD)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

03/03/12 - 164lbs

07/03/12 - 162lbs...

Holy hell.

Huge noticeable fatloss from lower back, pitty the two pairs of jeans I just bought are starting to get slack


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Congrats dude very well done.  Not having as much success in my thread lol!


----------



## Hayesy

Sounds like your really doing well with this mate, keep it up.


----------



## lxm

Thanks guys! Hopefuly wont be long before I can ditch the fatloss cut and start a fresh building upwards!

So glad im still dropping.. I genuinely thought I had finally plateaued.

Reason i think for the long weight loss stall... I was only lasting 4-5 days before binging out on the carbs.... This is my first proper 'stretch' again without carbs.. ! 8 days without and finally seeing drops in weight, going to continue untill saturday where ive got a work night out then i'll have a carb up which will consist of alcohol.


----------



## vtec_yo

Amazing progress.

What would a typical days consumption / diet be?


----------



## lxm

I make it up as I go along... Ideally for me something like this;

MEAL1 : x3 Steak Sausages, x2 Bacon, X1 Fried Egg

MEAL2 : 50g Cheddar cheese, X1 Tin Tuna, X2 Tblspoon Mayo, 40g leafy salad

MEAL3 : Handful almonds, X2 babybel cheeses

MEAL3 : x1 Roast chicken breast (or smoked mackrel etc) X1 bacon, Broccoli

MEAL4 : X1 Tin tuna, X2 tblspoon Mayo,

MEAL5 :Handful walnuts

Usually works out about 1800-2000cals for me!


----------



## lxm

Getting leaner.... Just that dam belly + love handles... oh and the moobs... although they are near gone! 162lbs (today 08/02/12)


----------



## walks

lxm said:


> Reason i think for the long weight loss stall... I was only lasting 4-5 days before binging out on the carbs.... This is my first proper 'stretch' again without carbs.. ! 8 days without and finally seeing drops in weight, going to continue untill saturday where ive got a work night out then i'll have a carb up which will consist of alcohol.


I do think that was your problem, it takes 3-4 days to hit full ketosis after a carb up.

Well done on the weight loss, just started the DP keto diet myself and have currently got the headaches


----------



## Grosey

Keep it up mate, as I said before I was in the same situation as you. My advice would be keep going, strip absolutely everything, diet diet diet like a mofo and become a horrible looking scrawny little thing!

If you do it right you'll only have to do it once, then every good lb you put on while bulking will look so much better. I'm saying this because I feel I quit my weight loss to early, I saw 4abs got all excited and felt that was enough and started bulking again.

In reality I should have probably kept going and lost another 10 lbs, that would have made me about as lean as I want to be, currently it's still on my radar that I have to lose that bit of fat.

Like we have said before our fat distribution is very different from the very obese days - get it all gone buddy, get it ALL gone!

Then look forward to bulking...


----------



## lxm

Thanks Grosey, Been meaning to send you a pm... Ill get around to it today with a few questions!


----------



## Grosey

Yeah crack on, i'm no expert but ill do my best.


----------



## lxm

25/08/11- 202lbs (start weight)

01/09/11 - 189lbs

06/09/11 - 187lbs

14/09/11 - 183lbs

29/09/11- 178lbs

01/11/11- 173lbs

02/12/11- 170lbs

(LAZY XMAS PERIOD)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

03/03/12 - 164lbs

13/03/12 - 162lbs..

About to fit into 32" trousers... this seems way to small a size! Really pondering on the choice of continue cutting on a deficit untill the flabb us 100% gone, or eat maintnence and lift + cardio.


----------



## Grosey

Trust me mate. Keep cutting. Do this once and do it right. Obviously weight gain is not hard for you, and you will rebound and put on weight like nothing else after having spent so long in a deficit. Keep on dieting until you are happy with your abs, then bulk and try to keep them...?


----------



## misterlee

Results seems to be fantastic! Good bit of inspiration! Keep it up mate. :thumb:


----------



## lxm

Dropped out of the low carb thing... Only put on 2lbs... Back to it tomorro.

Sitting at 162


----------



## lxm

todays eats :










Cals a little high ? ive upped them a bit since ive started lifting


----------



## Tassotti

see how it goes for a week. I'm losing on 2500 per day


----------



## lxm

Week update, Still loosing, but its slower now which im happy about. Probably a few of you will be thinking im silly cutting the fat right down and getting into some light bodyweight ranges for my height. and starting to look like a stick with very little muscle.. . but I dont reckon long, another 4-6lbs ?

It seems that even though its only lb or two being lost per week, that lb or two shows a huge difference in the mirror in respect to seeing definition and abdominal sculpture.. which ive never had... Im seeing more change loosing a lb now that loosing 4-6lbs back at christmas time. which gives me a huge leap of confidence.

Upper is loosing fat nicely.. but as you can see in the picture still ALOT of fat on lower stomach and sides.. Also quite a bit of flesh still to go on the chest.

This is a huge moment in my life.. for years ive been miserable with being hugely overweight, Imagine spending your teen years 14-17 being as big as 17 stone.. not fun at all and probably the lowest period of my life.. Still a long way to go after this obviously...... Muscle building is the next stage!

*get the violin out*

25/08/11- 202lbs (start weight)

01/09/11 - 189lbs

06/09/11 - 187lbs

14/09/11 - 183lbs

29/09/11- 178lbs

01/11/11- 173lbs

02/12/11- 170lbs

(LAZY XMAS PERIOD)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

03/03/12 - 164lbs

07/03/12 - 162lbs..

29/03/12 - 161lbs










And just so I dont forget... The pic I could find closest to heaviest @ 220lbs


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Congrats on reaching that stage, pleased for you mate


----------



## lxm

Cheers jay.

Anyone got a guess on bf,


----------



## Flipper

You have done really well mate, you should be proud.


----------



## MrLaime

Awesome work mate, as for a guess on body fat I'd say maybe 20% but I'm no pro mate the bits around your waiste look like stretched skin from your younger years from when you were a big guy so I don't think you should go by them as a personal measurement of fat loss,


----------



## defdaz

First off, congratulations so far on your massive accomplishments. I was a fat kid too, 5 stone at 5, 17 stone at 17. My route was a little different to yours and I thought if I told you it then it might help give you a little perspective.

My dad first bought me a pair of dumbells when I was 12, to help toughen me up against the bullies (I was the fattest kid at my school and they were rough, I'd get beaten up most days). I dabbled a bit but it wasn't until I was 16 that I got serious. I weight trained solid for a year, my weight got up to over 17 stone and then for the next six months I went on a low fat diet. Less than six months later I'd lost over 5 stone, weighed under 12 stone (can't imagine that now!!). I went on to study Nutrition, Physiology and Biochemistry at Uni. Since then I've been up and down, depending on whether I've been committed to bodybuilding or not. When I give up my weight soon flies up. 3.5 years ago I weighed 21 stone 3 pounds of blubber, having not trained properly for over two years. Now I'm 17 stone 5 pounds and am going to compete in August at just under 14 stone (I hope!). I'm now 37.

I've done keto and it works. As you've shown. But from what I briefly read, you are finding it tricky to do both keto and train. As a result even though you've lost weight you seem to have lost most of your muscle mass too. This is resulting in the skinny-fat look where you look good in clothes but take them off and it's evident that you're still holding a fair bit of fat. You look skinny in your clothes only because you've lost muscle so have a 'normal' shape.

I would recommend you get serious with your training now. You're at a good base to really attack this. You've developed a fantastic level of willpower and are disciplined and this can now be applied to building some good quality muscle whilst taking that last bit of excess weight off. Don't use a switch in diet to excuse a bout of gluttony, if anything be more disciplined - eat for a reason, to get hench!

I recommend a lowish fat, high protein, moderate carbs diet, bump your calories up to 2500 or so and get back to the gym. A standard push / pull / legs routine and 30 mins cardio x 3 a week. If you don't already take supplements take the minimum of : protein drinks (whey), vit c (1g/d), mega-vit/mins, creatine gluconate, hmb, fish oil / flaxseed oil. Some sort of fat burner would be good too.

Keep a journal, log food and training and make sure your reps / weights go up - if you stall (plateau) then change something up (more cals / protein / carbs / train harder / shorter / more / rest more / etc.) but only one thing at a time so you can monitor the reaction.

This is me now:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150474536452149

Good luck buddy, you are doing brilliantly!


----------



## Stuey

Congrats Man, now get yourself nice and built-up, you've done just what I intended to but never did (still, am doing a lot of cardio, not drinking, Weights, Supps, TRT, etc)> One thing I did wanna ask, are you sure on your BF, unless my Gym scales are way out. I'm Fifteen Stone, six Foot and I have 22 Percent BF, 20.4KG's of fat on me, am I an idiot (don't answer that) but I'm not even particularly Muscly, I have a fair build, yeah, but I have a lot of fat to lose still! Any ideas???

Anyways, congrats Man, I Hope that you feel made up, doesn't look like you need to shed anymore though!

Stuey!


----------



## Stuey

And yeah, I was Overweight from the age of eighteen, spent my Uni years at sixteen stone (of fat) and then, when I started work, I just ate one meal a day, not good, but I lost Three Stone in as many months, I felt better, but then I met some Horrid Bitch who kept telling me how skinny I was (honestly, you can't win), I should have laid into her (verbally, lol)! But Ilet it all slide, anyways, I kept the weight off, most of it, contrary to all that "you lose fat quick, then you gain it back quick" stuff. Then I went and drank myself upto Seventeen Stone of Fat again, after a fewyears of half-assed working out. Now I'm back down to fifteen stone, but with some muscle, I still feel a bit self-concsious, but my enrgy levels are through the roof, so **** it!

Good On Ya Geez, but seriously, get in the gym now, you don't need to lose anymore mate, I know how addictive losing weight can become, especially when you spent your whole school and Uni days being bullied about it!

Top Job!

Stuey,


----------



## lxm

Thanks everyone for the advice, As you said stuey.. It can become a little addictive.. especially when you look in the mirror.. and think ' just a few lbs lighter'.... ' just a few lbs lighter' trying to get rid of that last bit of flab! No doubt ill keep going untill im 10 stone....

As advice given, time to seriously get to the gym and work up!



defdaz said:


> First off, congratulations so far on your massive accomplishments. I was a fat kid too, 5 stone at 5, 17 stone at 17. My route was a little different to yours and I thought if I told you it then it might help give you a little perspective.
> 
> My dad first bought me a pair of dumbells when I was 12, to help toughen me up against the bullies (I was the fattest kid at my school and they were rough, I'd get beaten up most days). I dabbled a bit but it wasn't until I was 16 that I got serious. I weight trained solid for a year, my weight got up to over 17 stone and then for the next six months I went on a low fat diet. Less than six months later I'd lost over 5 stone, weighed under 12 stone (can't imagine that now!!). I went on to study Nutrition, Physiology and Biochemistry at Uni. Since then I've been up and down, depending on whether I've been committed to bodybuilding or not. When I give up my weight soon flies up. 3.5 years ago I weighed 21 stone 3 pounds of blubber, having not trained properly for over two years. Now I'm 17 stone 5 pounds and am going to compete in August at just under 14 stone (I hope!). I'm now 37.
> 
> I've done keto and it works. As you've shown. But from what I briefly read, you are finding it tricky to do both keto and train. As a result even though you've lost weight you seem to have lost most of your muscle mass too. This is resulting in the skinny-fat look where you look good in clothes but take them off and it's evident that you're still holding a fair bit of fat. You look skinny in your clothes only because you've lost muscle so have a 'normal' shape.
> 
> I would recommend you get serious with your training now. You're at a good base to really attack this. You've developed a fantastic level of willpower and are disciplined and this can now be applied to building some good quality muscle whilst taking that last bit of excess weight off. Don't use a switch in diet to excuse a bout of gluttony, if anything be more disciplined - eat for a reason, to get hench!
> 
> I recommend a lowish fat, high protein, moderate carbs diet, bump your calories up to 2500 or so and get back to the gym. A standard push / pull / legs routine and 30 mins cardio x 3 a week. If you don't already take supplements take the minimum of : protein drinks (whey), vit c (1g/d), mega-vit/mins, creatine gluconate, hmb, fish oil / flaxseed oil. Some sort of fat burner would be good too.
> 
> Keep a journal, log food and training and make sure your reps / weights go up - if you stall (plateau) then change something up (more cals / protein / carbs / train harder / shorter / more / rest more / etc.) but only one thing at a time so you can monitor the reaction.
> 
> This is me now:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150474536452149
> 
> Good luck buddy, you are doing brilliantly!


I really appreciate you sharing that. Thanks for taking the time to reply, Your post has been what ive been waiting for... Some structured guidance.. Sounds silly but its so much easier having someone tell you what you should be doing, rather than sitting at a table and trying to think of a plan... I am amazed that ive managed to keep low carb pretty much since September 2011... Eating pretty much 1800-2000cals... That really has trained my mind like you have said to have some decent disipline, now I need to convey that into the gym and start building a solid base.

Think this is pretty much the end of the line now for the cut, going to implement everything above on monday and see where Im at in 8-12 weeks! Will get a diary started in the diary section!

25/08/11- 202lbs (start weight)

01/09/11 - 189lbs

06/09/11 - 187lbs

14/09/11 - 183lbs

29/09/11- 178lbs

01/11/11- 173lbs

02/12/11- 170lbs

(LAZY XMAS PERIOD)

11/02/12 - 168lbs (first day back in ketosis properly after 2 month 'blip')

13/02/12 - 166lbs

03/03/12 - 164lbs

07/03/12 - 162lbs..

29/03/12 - 161lbs

31/03/12 - 159lbs.. (quite surprised at this drop)


----------



## Stuey

It must cost you (and will cost you) a fortune in clothes Dude,  I'm wearing what I can until I hit Thirteen Stone and Buff, I've never been one for getting that really ripped, seventeen stone look, but each to their own I say! What are your plans regarding what sort of body that you'd like to build?


----------



## lxm

I spend £150 two months ago on x2 new jeans, a new pair of chinos (34waist) and a couple of shirts... All the 34 trousers are now getting loose... And when i try on 32"'s they are nice and snugg... I honestly cannot afford to by a new lto of 32's so have to go around looking like [email protected] at the moment!

As for body image, found this picture over on Bodybuilding forum.. Wouldnt mind looking like that... Not huge, but just looking solid with decent overall definition, not totally ripped/shredded, or whatever the termanology is!


----------



## defdaz

Hey it's quasi-summer, buy a pair of shorts and a vest and spend the summer in those. 

I'm actually mega-chuffed that you're going to get on the hypertrophy road mate, can't wait to see what your new-found willpower and discipline will reward you with. You can find a lot of my thoughts on my website learn-bodybuilding.com, and feel free to PM me if you need any advice.

I'd say post up your new diet but please try to ensure you consume a variety of food, especially veg. There are so many phyto-chemicals in fruit and veg that we're slowly learning about that it's a folly to not include more types of fruit and veg in your diet. Fresh pinapple is a fantastic after-meal treat due to the protein enzymes (bromelain) that will help you digest the protein in the meal.

Looking forward to the new journal, funny since I start my contest prep on Monday too! 

I think you could attain that look easily bud. Just give it 100% and don't take no for an answer. :thumb:

I don't know if you could see that facebook vid so I uploaded it to youtube...


----------



## lxm

Defdaz.

Diet wise how does this look ? I know its 500cal short.. But i honestly cant imagine eating more than that! Suppose when when im lifting and doing cardio my appitite will increase. Fats a little high with the turkey ? swap with chicken instead?



> 7am
> 
> x2 scrambled egg
> 
> x2 wholemeal toast
> 
> 320cals, 11g fat, 39g carb, 4g protien
> 
> 9am
> 
> 25g walnuts
> 
> 164cals, 16g fat, 3.4g carb, 3.8g protien
> 
> 11am
> 
> 125g turkey mince, 1/2 Red onion, 1 Half bell pepper, 45g rice
> 
> 420cal, 12.4g fat, 40.6g carb, 25.5g protein
> 
> 1pm
> 
> x1 tin tuna, Grated carrot, Red onion and cabbage
> 
> 165cal, 1.2gfat, 40g protein, 18gcarb
> 
> 3pm
> 
> 125g turkey mince, 1/2 Red onion, 1 Half bell pepper, 45g rice
> 
> 420cal, 12.4g fat, 40.6g carb, 25.5g protein
> 
> 5pm
> 
> 150g chicken, 90g broccoli
> 
> 277cal, 5.3g fat, 49.1g protein, 6g carb
> 
> 7pm
> 
> 150g chicken, 90g broccoli
> 
> 277cal, 5.3g fat, 49.1g protein, 6g carb
> 
> 2043cals
> 
> 63.6g fat - 28%
> 
> 154g carb - 30%
> 
> 175g protien 34%


----------



## mark22

Personally I'd raise protein a bit.


----------



## defdaz

lxm first off: the figures are wrong.

Chicken has around 20g protein per 100g uncooked so I'm not sure how you're getting 49.1g from 150g of chicken.

An egg has 6 or 7g of protein so the protein value for your breakfast is wrong too.

I'm not sure where you got 175g protein as your total from either 

Turkey is lower fat than chicken normally so I'm not sure what kind of garbage your turkey mince is. Ewww! :lol: Better to buy the raw turkey steak type stuff you find in most supermarkets rather than the mince.

Anyway, I quite like it but have a few recommendations (but always only do what you are happy with!):

Add 2 or 3 protein drinks into the mix. If you can only stomach 2 eggs in the morning (when I have that meal I have 10 egg white and 3/4 yolks to give me around 40g protein!) add a whey concentrate shake here, nice and easy. Another shake (whey + casein preferably) before bed would be good. Since your total protein in the above diet is less than you thought this might be a good way of adding in another 80g protein or so.

Add an extra lot of walnuts in, perhaps with the protein drink before bed.

A bio yoghurt / drink would be a good addition, to help keep your gut working nicely.

*Vary the diet!* Most bodybuilders don't have the patience or enthusiasm for calorie and macro nutrient counting but YOU DO. So make use of this. Vary your diet as much as you can to keep your enthusiasm and appetite up. Have salads, stir fry different vegetables, have different meats (lean beef mince is lush in some nice passata with herbs and a ton of veg!), have a few different flavours of protein drinks to keep things interesting and so on. Just stick to your calorie and nutrient targets.

Hope this helps mate. Have you started back on the weights yet?

Daz


----------



## chelios

Nice going mate. Ive subscribed!.currently on a diet to lose weight I put on after injury. Currently on a calorie defecit, but after I'm switching to Keto for faster fat loss. Well done. Credit to yourself.


----------



## lxm

Update, put on 3lbs... but im still making fatloss when looking in the mirror and putting on clothes, Now down to 32" trousers, loosing fat from back,hips and chest steady and every week im noticing a difference in the mirror as stated.

25/08/11- 202lbs

31/03/12 - 159lbs

08/05/12 - 161lbs


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Good work lxm, good to hear its worked so well for you.


----------



## MrLaime

Yo lxm

Get some new pics up mate,.

Try and take them in exact same positions as your pre-keto ones.

I lost 11lb on keto, found the diet very unnatural as I love my fruits.

Would love to see your progress


----------



## engllishboy

defdaz said:


> lxm first off: the figures are wrong.
> 
> Chicken has around 20g protein per 100g uncooked so I'm not sure how you're getting 49.1g from 150g of chicken.
> 
> An egg has 6 or 7g of protein so the protein value for your breakfast is wrong too.
> 
> I'm not sure where you got 175g protein as your total from either


You're using poor quality chicken then as mine is 30+g protein/100g

Eggs are (if including white and yolk) about 13g protein/100g


----------



## JimmyBe

Only chicken ive had at the 20g per 100g mark is precooked sliced ham, most fresh breast is 30g-ish


----------



## lxm

Right, for the last 3 months I got lazy and did nothing. The last 8 weeks ive been lifting + cardio on a regular diet and although seeing fitness improvements and lifts, very little fatloss (stubborn fat)

Decided to log this here isntead of journal as this is where I orignally logged keto, and thought it was more fitting.

Decided to restart keto since it gave me good results through the end of last year and start of this year! im sitting at 11 stone 12lbs (166lbs) at 17-18% BF.... Within the next 8 weeks Im aiming to loose 8-10 lbs and hopefuly get off the last fat! Difference this time is im carrying out cardio daily and lifting a routine.

Day 2 of keto.... p1ss and breath smelling already!

2tblspn EVOO, 30g Nuts milled, 30g whey

30g almonds

tin tuna, 2tblspn mayo, mixed leaf salad

30g cheese, ham, 1tblspn EVOO

200g chicken, 2tblspn EVOO, broccoli

tin tuna, 1tblspn evoo (if hungry)

1848cals

fat 135g (60% 1187cals)

carbs 16g (3% 64cals)

protien 140g (29%) 576cals)

reason protien down at 140g is that with keto too much protien is turned into glycogen which I dont want. lets see where the next 8 weeks takes me


----------



## lxm

14/09/12 - 11 stone 12

15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...

Here we go! I know its water weight but with the cardio, deficit and lifting shouldnt be long untill fat is being burned

!

Eggs&cheese for breakfast


----------



## JaneN40

lxm said:


> 14/09/12 - 11 stone 12
> 
> 15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...
> 
> Here we go! I know its water weight but with the cardio, deficit and lifting shouldnt be long untill fat is being burned
> 
> !
> 
> Eggs&cheese for breakfast


Well done jumping back on the bandwagon. You've done brilliantly in the past so you've got the tools and haven't let it all go. :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm

Thats exactly what I was thinking, I had good sucess on keto in the past... Why the heck am I putting up with painfuly slow progress and fatloss on a 'normal diet' when I know keto pretty well...

I feel so much more comfy on keto for some reason. The headaches have started and im feeling a little grumpy.. but after another few days this should hopefuly pass!


----------



## JaneN40

Lots of water to flush it all out and you'll be good as new in a few days.

I did a ketosis diet at my heaviest and it really put me in control and jump started my weight loss. I turned veggie 4 years ago now and it's much harder of course, but have lowered my carbs - not in ketosis as I'm training for a comp but losing again so it's all good. 

Well done!


----------



## lxm

Yeah I really reccomend keto for anyone who is excessively overweight! It is a great 'simple' kick start to the weightloss that otherwise big people may find hard when consuming carbs and the cravings that come with carbs!

Back at the start of this year in this log I was sometimes only eating a couple of babybells, couple slices of ham and a tin of tuna all day because appetite was so supressed! anymore food id gag!


----------



## lxm

Im gagging already after 2 days worth of eggs for breakfast.. my throat has this weird 'closing/swolen' feel Blughhh!!


----------



## mark22

Put some cream in there and scramble them, good keto one. Or back when I was doing it I'd just have a coconut milk protein shake for brekkie and a chicken omelette for lunch.


----------



## lxm

Can someone confirm these calculations are roughly correct ?

output BMR (using online calc) = 1800cals

output Burn cardio 400 cals

output Burn day to day walking 200cals

output Total TDEE = -2400 cals

Input (eating) 1800cals

total daily defecit = 600cals ?


----------



## lxm

400 cals cardio yesterday (rest)

300cals cardio tonight (rest day)

Back on weights tomorro.

Cals still sitting @ 1800


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> 14/09/12 - 11 stone 12
> 
> 15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...


17/09/12 - 11 stone 9lbs...


----------



## rectus

Just read through this whole thread, very impressed. I'm doing Palumbo's keto now and I'm 3 weeks in. It's great, starting to notice the flab shrink a bit  How I feel right now is I don't think I'll ever go back to carbs


----------



## mark22

rectus said:


> Just read through this whole thread, very impressed. I'm doing Palumbo's keto now and I'm 3 weeks in. It's great, starting to notice the flab shrink a bit  How I feel right now is I don't think I'll ever go back to carbs


Lol you won't keep it up forever, it's good for fat loss but at some point you need real energy to grow. Maybe if you're spot on and drink mct for breakfast it can half work but I found a balanced diet works better for strength.


----------



## rectus

mark22 said:


> Lol you won't keep it up forever, it's good for fat loss but at some point you need real energy to grow. Maybe if you're spot on and drink mct for breakfast it can half work but I found a balanced diet works better for strength.


Well I didn't mean 0 carbs for life, I just meant I love the keto/paleo idea. When I get down to the bodyfat I am happy with, I will start adding in Waxy Maize before and after workouts.


----------



## lxm

rectus said:


> Just read through this whole thread, very impressed. I'm doing Palumbo's keto now and I'm 3 weeks in. It's great, starting to notice the flab shrink a bit  How I feel right now is I don't think I'll ever go back to carbs


Reps! I tried to re-read the whole thread and got bored after page 14...  Anyway was starving at work today and ended up having a couple of brown rolls and mackrel... so yeah that will be my carb up ( too soon.. but hey ho) Back on it tomorro!


----------



## rectus

lxm said:


> Reps! I tried to re-read the whole thread and got bored after page 14...  Anyway was starving at work today and ended up having a couple of brown rolls and mackrel... so yeah that will be my carb up ( too soon.. but hey ho) Back on it tomorro!


Oddly I don't get any bad cravings, I think that's because I know that every Sunday evening I will have the feast of a King and that gives me something to look forward to. That and the fact I'm still a fat bastard who needs to get cut.


----------



## Dave81

lxm said:


> quick run down of diet.....
> 
> MEAL1: 2000mg CLA, 2000mg Omega3, 100g mushrooms, 40g spinach, 2tbls EVOO ----- 273kcals, 27g fat, 1.8g protien
> 
> MEAL2; 30g almonds ----------------------------------------------------------------170kcals, 15g fat, 2g carbs, 6g protien
> 
> MEAL3; 200g turkey breast (chili,ginger,garlic) 125g broccoli, 2000mg CLA, 2000mg Omega 3--------------363kcals, 8g fat 65g protien
> 
> MEAL4; 30g almonds ----------------------------------------------------------------170kcals 15g fat, 2g carbs, 6g protien
> 
> MEAL 5;200g turkey breast (chili,ginger,garlic), 125g broccoli---------------------------------------------363kcals, 8g fat 65g protien
> 
> cals for CLA/Omega3 not counted.
> 
> total kcals 1169, 73g fat, 143g protien, carbs under 10g
> 
> hmmm should I be upping this ? First time ive actually sat down and worked out a daily intake... Doesnt look too good for 6ft 173lb male... I honestly thought it was more.. no wonder im a grumpy bastard at work! WOuld increasing this to say 1800-2000 kcals still have a fatloss effect ? Ive just started a 5x5 3 day workout plan on this diet... where should i add extra cals for the workout.. which I do Am.
> 
> Cheers


I know this like almost a year ago, but im just reading through it all now. There isn't 65g of protein in 200g of turkey, more like 35g of protein.


----------



## lxm

you are right! dave, and rectus.. it was a funny type of craving.. i also dont crave on keto but had 0 foods for about 12 hours (nightshift) and ended up in tesco!


----------



## rectus

lxm said:


> you are right! dave, and rectus.. it was a funny type of craving.. i also dont crave on keto but had 0 foods for about 12 hours (nightshift) and ended up in tesco!


That's a long time without food! Bad decisions are made on an empty stomach  Prep! At least pack some nuts for work.


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Just IF with Keto... why not


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> 17/09/12 - 11 stone 9lbs...





lxm said:


> 14/09/12 - 11 stone 12
> 
> 15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...


22/09/12 - 11 stone 8lbs..


----------



## defdaz

lxm said:


> 22/09/12 - 11 stone 8lbs..


Good consistent weight loss mate, well done. :thumb:


----------



## lxm

Thanks, Ended up having about 6 beers last night, which meant today was filled with carbs (mcdonalds, kfc etc) so back on the train tomorro.


----------



## lxm

ended up another few days of binge eating after the night out.... Went up to 12 stone 2lbs...

Managed to get it back down..

14/09/12 - 11 stone 12

15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...

17/09/12 - 11 stone 9lbs

24/09/12 - 12 stone 2lbs

28/09/12 - 11 stone 8lbs


----------



## rectus

I seem to be stuck! *destined to be fat forever* :'(


----------



## lxm

ththis is the lightest ive been... Would like to loose another 6-8lbs...

Have you tried upping the calls for a few days then dropping ?


----------



## rectus

lxm said:


> ththis is the lightest ive been... Would like to loose another 6-8lbs...
> 
> Have you tried upping the calls for a few days then dropping ?


Nope. I am going to try and get more fat into my diet. Had a shot of EVOO earlier and it was less than pleasant. I bought some almond butter (£10) but I really don't like the taste (super fatty!) so I've ordered some more normal natural peanut butter to help with getting my fat intake higher. I was considering adding in something like Clen but I reconsidered, I think if I am not losing fat then I'm doing something wrong with the diet e.g. not enough fat.


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> ended up another few days of binge eating after the night out.... Went up to 12 stone 2lbs...
> 
> Managed to get it back down..
> 
> 14/09/12 - 11 stone 12
> 
> 15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...
> 
> 17/09/12 - 11 stone 9lbs
> 
> 24/09/12 - 12 stone 2lbs
> 
> 28/09/12 - 11 stone 8lbs


05/10/12 - 11 stone 7lbs


----------



## defdaz

Like a boss.


----------



## lxm

defdaz said:


> Like a boss.


Hi mate its been a while.. got lost somewhere and sat at a plateu (12 stone) for a good 3 months... If id stuck to my guns could have been half way to that picture by now!

Thanks for popping in


----------



## defdaz

Keep it up mate, doing yourself proud. Soon be time to pack on some serious muscle. :thumb:


----------



## lxm

Yeah reckon 4-6 weeks on this diet consistant with 1 cheat meal per 7 days, should be where I want then finally packing on LBM!


----------



## lxm

lxm said:


> ended up another few days of binge eating after the night out.... Went up to 12 stone 2lbs...
> 
> Managed to get it back down..
> 
> 14/09/12 - 11 stone 12
> 
> 15/09/12 - 11 stone 10lbs...
> 
> 17/09/12 - 11 stone 9lbs
> 
> 24/09/12 - 12 stone 2lbs
> 
> 28/09/12 - 11 stone 8lbs
> 
> 05/10/12 - 11 stone 7lbs


15/10/12 - 11 stone 12lbs (+5lbs)

Ended up having 10 days of eating whatever I wanted.. generally chineses, chips etc, so back up to 11stn 12lbs... Was really hoping to get a full 4 weeks on keto without any slip ups to get properly into burning the fat stores for energy... But I ended up having a meltdown after a weight session + cardio and was near death (no energy.. horrid experience) and ended up back on the carbs! This time round no cardio on weight days... rest days only. Back on this tomorro untill the end of the month, then possibly two weeks into november.

still at 17-18% bf @ 6ft @ 11 stone 12.. so a long way to go before im happy and starting to eat a surplus for lean muscle mass.

I can get this smashed.. this is the final push to drop BF% for good.. so just need to stick with it... will be worth it in the long run! Will post up diet tomorro, and mond/wed/fri split workout... having meals app prepped every evening so there is no slip ups, Think I was also struggling with the protien shake only breakfast.. so will be from now on swapping that for x3 steak sausages, x2 egg scrambled.


----------



## defdaz

leangains.com.... do it. 5 days a week don't eat until 4 or 5pm, weekends eat normally.... come on!


----------



## rectus

defdaz said:


> leangains.com.... do it. 5 days a week don't eat until 4 or 5pm, weekends eat normally.... come on!


We all want to be as ripped as Martin! It does look like a really good system and quite doable, but for me because I have IBS when I consume carbs it isn't an option for me. Oh this isn't my thread?...


----------



## lxm

carry on!


----------



## lxm

Todays start weight : 188lbs @ 18-20% bf

Lets get this ball rolling again..... watch this space.


----------



## Tom90

Throw some DNP in the mix!


----------



## lxm

DNP's not something that should just be thrown into the mix... its a very harsh chemical. I enjoy my sleep and the ability to function normally. And I hold responsibility within my workplace, so it wont mix.


----------



## Tom90

You'll be fine on a longer, lower dose.

The sleep side effect isn't so bad, it barely effected me, nothing a bit of Melatonin couldn't sort!


----------



## lxm

As I said I dont wish to put DNP into my body.

I find it amazing that you are telling someone it will be fine for them to take DNP with little to no knowledge on the chemical (i.e. not just broscience / internet forum copy & pastes)

its an very harsh chemical with extremely limited background / case studies

Far too many people online have this blase attitude towards it like its an ECA stack or OTC fatburner


----------



## lxm

Woopsie!

So I thought today id have soup long with my tuna & mayo, nuts and cheese...

Half way through a bowl of potato and leek soup.... after munching on a few large lumps of hot potato....

IM ON KETO!! Damn.


----------



## ZyZee_2012

Going to jump on Keto soon,..... Hows it going lxm?


----------



## lxm

fallen off over xmas... But its so easy to get back into... and results and clear very quick which keeps motivation high!


----------



## lxm

@scaff19

Great thing with keto is it really supresses appetite, so you can go on a serious defecit and feel like you are forcing yourself to eat!

1800-2000 cals

2 eggs scrambled, 30g cheese

tin tuna, 2tblspn Mayo.

150g chicken, 2tblspn EVOO (spooned into mouth)leafy green veg

cold meats, 30g cheese

150g chicken, EVOO broccoli

Handful almonds.

Tin tuna, EVOO or mayo, leafy green veg

*I could easily leave out the underlined some days.. and end up at 1600cals... *

you are looking for 65% fats, 30% protein, 5% carbs


----------



## Northern Lass

How much weight have you lost with keto ?


----------



## lxm

YummyMummy said:


> How much weight have you lost with keto ?


From the start of October 2011 through untill March 2012 (if I can remember) I went from 15 stone 7lbs (217lbs) to 11 stone 3lbs (159lbs)

After I reached 159lbs I really started to struggle with the low calories and went a little insane, ended up moving to a low carb diet as opposed to zero carb and maintained 12 stone up untill october 2012.

I seriously cannot believe I got that lean simply with diet, *no cardio or weight lifting* which is where I completely went wrong.. I had no muscle mass to help with burning the last stubborn flabby fat stores... so gave up! The appetite supressant effect is unreal.... at 1200 calories I was gagging trying to get down ham + cheese. Any other questions please ask.

pictures of keto results purely from diet... nothing else

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lxm-albums-progress-picture80370-time-line-15-5-stone-12-stone-11-4-stone.html


----------



## Northern Lass

lxm said:


> From the start of October 2011 through untill March 2012 (if I can remember) I went from 15 stone 7lbs (217lbs) to 11 stone 3lbs (159lbs)
> 
> After I reached 159lbs I really started to struggle with the low calories and went a little insane, ended up moving to a low carb diet as opposed to zero carb and maintained 12 stone up untill october 2012.
> 
> I seriously cannot believe I got that lean simply with diet, *no cardio or weight lifting* which is where I completely went wrong.. I had no muscle mass to help with burning the last stubborn flabby fat stores... so gave up! The appetite supressant effect is unreal.... at 1200 calories I was gagging trying to get down ham + cheese. Any other questions please ask.
> 
> pictures of keto results purely from diet... nothing else
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lxm-albums-progress-picture80370-time-line-15-5-stone-12-stone-11-4-stone.html


Well done for loosing the weight ! A lot of motivation for people like myself.. but now you need to build that muscle . Good luck


----------



## ZyZee_2012

@lxm

Just for clarification, for the bulk of the weight loss did you run keto with weekly carb ups or just pure keto?


----------



## lxm

Correction keto diet officially started last week of August 2011

Start of August 2011 to end of august 2011 I carried out a regular low carb diet where I lost some weight.

Question on keto. First two weeks 100% no carbs. After that I had a carb up only when the weightloss slowed or plateaued.


----------



## lxm

new thread, re-started keto for 2013

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/207517-keto-blaster-journal.html


----------

